# So I pretty much know nothing about snowboarding and need some help



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey everyone! I'm trying to plane a trip for my husband and I and we would both LOVE to go snowboarding. He lived in Colorado when he was a kid but he never got to try it out and well...I've never even seen snow. So I was wondering if you guys could help me out in planning this trip. I need advice on EVERYTHING. Here's the biggest things that stand out;

1. I have two places in mind, Colorado and Utah...any suggestions?
2. What kind of gear should I buy? That includes jackets, boots and such (like I said, I've never been anywhere near snow)
3. Most places rent snow boards right? 

I dunno...that's pretty much all the questions that I can think of but all other information is greatly appreciated. THANKS!!


----------



## Kanilas (Mar 28, 2009)

Well, I can't help you with number 1, but for number 2, it depends on when you want to go. If you're going in the early winter, or right after fallen snow, you'll want a warmer, waterproof jacket. Spring snowboarding you can get by with a water resistant wind breaker. No matter when you go I'd reccomend a good pair of waterproof pants, (your first time, you WILL fall a lot, everyone who's ever snowboarded does) There's another thread on the Gen Equipment Talk about the meanings of the waterproof ratings. Get a good pair of gloves, and goggles as well. The goggles don't have to be top of the line, nor do the gloves, but don't get the cheapest ones either. The expensive ones are overkill, and cheap will leave you cold. Everywhere I've been to, even my little loca mountain, rents boards. Also, explore the option of renting in-town near the resort, they can be cheaper, in some cases by up to $15 a day. Every places has it's standard boots-board-bindings package.

I never took lessons learning, I just tumbled down the hill until I picked it up. However, that's how I learn best. I signed my sister up for lessons the time I took her, andshe learned a lot from it, the instructor helped her progress and helped her weak areas.

Before you go, read these two threads, it covers basic mountain stuff, like the chairlift, and how to turn, so that your first time will be MUCH more enjoyable, and you won't feel so lost.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/tips-tricks-instructors/778-basic-how-snowboarding-guides.html

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/tips-tricks-instructors/4480-snowboard-lessons-video.html

My last thing, consider renting a helmet. I didn't wear one my first season, and hit my head hard a couple times when I was falling. As demonstrated by the unfortunate accident earlier this year, even beginners can do serious damage to their heads on a green run. My personal story was watching someone hit an icy patch, and fall into a rock and had to be shuttled to the bottom on a ski patrol sled and air lifted to the hospital. He came out of the coma a week later, and I actually caught up with him 6 weeks later at a different mountain by chance. He had a helmet this time.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

If you come to Utah, I would say Brighton is a great mountain. Snowbird is as well although it is a bit more of a challenging mountain. Solitude is fun too, really mellow hills and all, great place to learn. I can't speak as to where to go in Colorado as I have yet to get there. As far as what gear to get, I'll back up kanilas. Depends on when you're going. You don't necessarily need to buy boots because you can rent those along with the board, bindings and a helmet, but if you think you're gonna be getting into snowboarding on a more permanent basis, I would say boots are tops on the list of hardgoods (ie boards, bindings, boots) that you wanna buy because in my opinion, they affect your comfort more than the other two. And yeah, you can find rental shops all over the place close to mountains. Once again as kanilas said, it will probably be cheaper to rent in town. You'll find that everything is much more expensive in the resort, so bear that in mind. Food, rentals, any clothing you may be in dire need of in order to see properly or avoid frostbite, etc. They love to overcharge for stuff because they know people will cough up for it because otherwise you have to drive for a while to get back to civilization outside the resort where things tend to be more affordable.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2009)

ArmyGirl said:


> Hey everyone! I'm trying to plane a trip for my husband and I and we would both LOVE to go snowboarding. He lived in Colorado when he was a kid but he never got to try it out and well...I've never even seen snow. So I was wondering if you guys could help me out in planning this trip. I need advice on EVERYTHING. Here's the biggest things that stand out;
> 
> 1. I have two places in mind, Colorado and Utah...any suggestions?
> 2. What kind of gear should I buy? That includes jackets, boots and such (like I said, I've never been anywhere near snow)
> ...


I have been to both Colorado and Utah. I would definitely suggest you stick with Colorado, as Utah is basically all back country and powder. If your new riders, you wanna stick to regular trails and groomed snow. Powder is a whole different kind of riding. Its a lovely lovely thing though when you do learn how to ride....ahhhh  

Anyway, as for pants, jackets, etc etc. Anything that is waterproof obviously. Pants are pants and a jacket is a jacket. if its warm and comfortable, go for it. Dont buy anything crazy expenisive, you have to make sure that you are going to like snowboarding first before you make a huge investment. All this stuff is very expenisive. But you do wanna make sure it is warm, very warm. You wanna layer up as well. I would check out Under Armour thermals, top and bottom. Those are a lot of money, but worth every penny. It is COLD in Colorado, when I was there one day it was -16 degrees. 

Some necessities are gonna be a jacket, pants, goggles, gloves, thermals (top and bottom, 2 or 3 for the top, as you can always remove layers but not add if you dont have them), a face mask and a hat, preferably that covers your ears. 

You can rent a board (comes with bindings) and boots at any mountain you go to. They will fit you for everything there.

Have a good time and DONT GIVE UP!!!! Snowboarding can be discouraging at first, but once you get it you wont be able to stop!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh...and also for Colorado I would go to Vail and Beaver Creek. Those mountains are a great time


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

you do realize that the person who posted this thread hasnt been online in over two months? and probably wont be back....


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2009)

RidePowder said:


> you do realize that the person who posted this thread hasnt been online in over two months? and probably wont be back....



Oh I didnt even realize lol


----------



## Kanilas (Mar 28, 2009)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> Oh I didnt even realize lol


Good info though :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

Kanilas said:


> Good info though :thumbsup:


lol thanks

too bad she isn't around to read it...I wonder where she ended up going :dunno:


----------



## Kanilas (Mar 28, 2009)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> lol thanks
> 
> too bad she isn't around to read it...I wonder where she ended up going :dunno:


Well, she posted in June, so there's still hope yet she'll read this soon. I'd imagine they're going this winter.


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

Just in case you come back and reads this...
I suggest Breckenridge.
My first trip boarding was perfect since they have a huge amount of green runs with plenty of powder to fall and learn.
Also, just take clothing, nothing else... rent the rest. There are rental shops in every corner. However, I suggest reserving online so everything is ready for you upon arrival.

If you happen to read this thread again...
Good luck and enjoy this amazing sport!


----------



## Kanilas (Mar 28, 2009)

paulperroni said:


> Just in case you come back and reads this...
> I suggest Breckenridge.
> My first trip boarding was perfect since they have a huge amount of green runs with plenty of powder to fall and learn.
> Also, just take clothing, nothing else... rent the rest. There are rental shops in every corner. However, I suggest reserving online so everything is ready for you upon arrival.
> ...


+1

(10char)


----------

